# does anyone feed their pup pedigree puppy pouches



## babyjane1968 (Oct 12, 2004)

i was just wanting to ask this question as honey loves the pouches better than that mushed up tinned pedigree puppy food,oh an she hates pedigree dried puppy food.
so what i was wanting to ask is shes now onto 2 meals a day 
it says on the pouch pack 
3kg--2 pouches a day
5kg--3 pouches a day
10kg--4 pouches a day

now she weighs just over 2lb so i started by feeding her a half pouch each time,so i now give her 1 pouch in morning mixed with her dried biscuit mixers and again in the evening the same.
so if anyone has got any info it be great
oh an you can tell me off if im not doing it right,maybe over feeding her,lol
she doesnt scoff it all up in the 1 go she spaces it out,lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

how old is she ?

I feed mine the little butchers foil trays they have half a one each a day and a bowl of dry food to nibble on if they are hungry - I did feed them the pouches but they didnt like them :wave:


----------



## babyjane1968 (Oct 12, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> how old is she ?
> 
> I feed mine the little butchers foil trays they have half a one each a day and a bowl of dry food to nibble on if they are hungry - I did feed them the pouches but they didnt like them :wave:


well shes now 12 wks old my aunt breeds dogs an she says 1an half pouches,plus put her mixer out in a bowl during day,an give her some goats milk


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

dont know about the goats milk but I do know that you should be feeding her 3 times a day until she is 6 months and then cut it to twice after 6 months - due to gher small size etc she really does need 3 evenly spaced pout meals :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I was going to say the same as Ozzysmom , that at 12 weeks feed smaller meals 3 or 4 times a day until 6 months. I had a lot of trouble figuring out how much too feed to since I combine wet and dry. I am also a bit of a sceptic since they sell dog food about the quanties they recommend. I have never fed Auggie as much as the package recommends. :roll:


----------



## babyjane1968 (Oct 12, 2004)

ok so i feed her in morning/lunch/teatime


----------

